# Easiest way to put patterns on wood?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

What is the easiest way to get a chip carving or even a relief carving pattern outline onto a piece of wood? Graphite paper?

Also side question, where do you get your basswood for a good price?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't know the answers to these questions, but I wanted to make sure you knew there is a chip carving class being taught on this site. You can probably get your answers there, Micahm. There's a row of tabs at the top of the page, click on the one marked classes.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh thank you, I was unaware of that. I will definitely check it out. I am new to carving as you can probably tell by all my post on the forums haha. Trying to get all the information I can to get started. I will look into that class on here.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The easiest option for me is to create a digital file then take the file and the wood to a laser engraving shop. It depends upon how fast you can do graphic design though.


----------

